# Help needed for magazine



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We currently have no articles for absoluTTe issue 31 or Readers Drives, Meet the Rep etc. We need to have the magazine out before EvenTT12 so need to start working on it now really. So please send your articles in - see the guidelines in the sticky.

Cheers,
John


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

John-H said:


> We currently have no articles for absoluTTe issue 31 or Readers Drives, Meet the Rep etc. We need to have the magazine out before EvenTT12 so need to start working on it now really. So please send your articles in - see the guidelines in the sticky.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


John , e-mail sent to you.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, John. I had totally forgotten that I promised to do a write-up of Dani's recent curry cruise. Will get it sorted asap and send it over.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi John. Cheddar and Weston Cruise this Sunday the 20th May. Write up and Pics to follow.
Stu


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Brilliant - thanks Stuart


----------

